# Remote Coding WITH Benefits does anyone know any good employers?



## qaaditee@gmail.com (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello, 
I will be finishing up with my class and am wondering if there are any good employers in the GA area that have Remote positions AND offer benefits?


----------



## TheStephCode (Dec 14, 2014)

Try searching for entry level positions with an insurance company.  They will be more apt to hire a new coder.  The provider side will want experience before they typically consider a candidate for coding.  Another option, for provider side is a position in insurance follow-up, eligibility, scheduling or registration.  You can work your way up from there. That is how I made it.


----------



## kenkie79 (Dec 17, 2014)

One word:  Privia

They have remote positions.  My employer just joined Privia. I thought my workload would decrease because they use Athena and have a CBO, however, it didn't.  Actually, I got more work. I can work from home for another Privia provider that doesn't have a coder.  I just started a week ago. And you can work from home.  

www.priviahealth.com  Go to the bottom to Join Our Team and you should be able to apply for positions.


----------



## Daniel Rowden (Dec 17, 2014)

Remote positions are definitely going to be harder to get with no experience. Some companies will require 2 up to 5 years of related experience before they will hire you. 

It doesn't hurt to try to apply to places though but don't get frustrated. It can be difficult sometimes. Make sure you have a very good resume and a great cover letter. You want to show them why they should hire you. 

Some good companies to work with are Maxim, Parallon, and Peak Health Solutions as they mostly have remote positions.


----------

